# Woodcock "Quebec"



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

This fall if you kill a deformed woodcock please drop me a line. Describe the deformity and please include picture if you have one. If you have any comments, please bring them on. 
This European woodcock paw was breaking by pellet and mend.



Hunting story.

Optional: Every fall while hunting "woodcock", you will find that there is always a day that is unlike any other, a day filled with exceptional memories. This fall, if you encounter one of those days, I invite you to share it with me in the form of a text. I will gladly place your storie(s) on my website for the 2008 season. 
http://www.braquepyrenees.com

Thanks
Michel


----------

